# Ft Pickens Pier Thursday August 14 Red aka Mayor of Ft picken pier



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Spanish fishing has been getting better at Ft Pickens. One of my fishing buddies will be at the pier in the am fishing and celebrating his 72 birthday. Will be serving some deer stew around 10:30 or 11:00 am. My friend is Red and his daughter Wanda will be trying to limit out on Spanish in am and also celebrate his birthday. We call Red the Mayor since he is like fixture on the pier. Stop on by for some deer stew and wish Red a Happy Birthday.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was thinking of going out there later today. tell him not to catch all of the spanish!! he usually does....


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy birthday to that young man!! He is blessed if he gets to go that often.
:thumbup:


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fishing Update*

Spanish Mackeral fishing was pretty good on Thursday. My friend and his daughter caught some very nice spanish. Birthday Party was a success to boot.


----------

